# Cook, Brooks, Colquitt



## Gone Fishin (Nov 14, 2016)

Hunt the corner of Cook county, near Berlin.  Son killed a nice buck this past weekend.  Hocks were getting dark, but he didn't stink at all.  He didn't seem like he had been chasing at all. 

This coming weekend should be hot n heavy.


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm in north cook and when I checked the camera sat mid day I noticed that I've got a few different bucks showing up and a few daytime pics. It's kinda weird cause I've got a few pics with up to four bucks feeding together. Small bucks have been sparring for bout two weeks


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 15, 2016)

2 yrs ago my dad shot a nice buck chasing hard 2 weekends before T-Giving.  That 10pt my kid shot this past weekend (same weekend) was just walking around.  He seemed to be heading towards the feeder at 9:30 in the morning.  

I can't figure them out.  We are heading back up this weekend.  Hopefully my stepson can connect with a buck this weekend.  It is already a great year, that would put it over the top.


----------



## shag377 (Nov 16, 2016)

I have seen nothing, although I hear of plenty of people putting big deer on the ground.

I am a meat hunter first and horn hunter second.  I need the meat.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 18, 2016)

Heading up tomorrow for 3 days.  Thought we would skip the winds tomorrow.  Hope that they are on their feet.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 21, 2016)

Haven't seen any.  Very few shots heard.  They should be running, but arent.  None dead on road side.


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Nov 22, 2016)

Yeah gone fishin. I'm not real sure what in the world is happening


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 23, 2016)

Strange


----------



## shag377 (Nov 24, 2016)

Anyone have any updates?  I hear of a few in and around shooting some, but there is nothing to rock the boat as it were.

My corn is still fresh and untouched.  It doesn't even look like squirrels have touched it.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 28, 2016)

Did it finally pick up, or still slow?  
We all know that the deer are going to mate.  Maybe the lack of rain has concentrated them near water and there just isn't a lot of chasing?
Maybe the rut was early, or hasn't started yet?

I don't know.


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Nov 29, 2016)

Just saw a Georgia giant crossing the road right before my property, first buck I've seen moving around much


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 29, 2016)

Hope ya got him.


----------



## OBshooter101 (Nov 30, 2016)

Im around sparks and all of november has been great movement. Middle to late november they were ruttin hard. Dad and buddy killed a two nice 8s. If you have water hunt near that theyve been hammering our pond.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 30, 2016)

Check you messages. 



OBshooter101 said:


> Im around sparks and all of november has been great movement. Middle to late november they were ruttin hard. Dad and buddy killed a two nice 8s. If you have water hunt near that theyve been hammering our pond.


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Dec 8, 2016)

Well fellas


----------



## Gone Fishin (Dec 9, 2016)

Anything moving.  Thinking about heading back up next weekend.


----------

